# Sparrow - NYC help



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

My friend called me and told me she found a sparrow with a broken wing. I told her to put it in a box and call the Wild Bird Fund.

She called me back to tell me that she had called but hadn't gotten anyone on the phone yet. 

I wanted to make sure it wasn't a fledgling that she mistakenly thought was a hurt adult so I had her send me a picture but it's hard to tell in the photo for me since it's a cell phone picture. She said it is just laying on it's side but that it did stretch out both wings when she was trying to catch it.

She has it in a box with water and wheat bread in her bathroom.

If anyone can tell me what to tell her, please let me know. 
Thanks
Hanna


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The sparrow does look injured to me. I'd have your friend keep trying to reach the folks at the Wild Bird Fund. In the meantime it would be good to offer some small seeds like finch, canary, or parakeet. Hopefully the little one is old enough to know how to eat on its own.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is so odd. I posted on this thread and it never showed up!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> This is so odd. I posted on this thread and it never showed up!



It's the _computer goblins_........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> It's the _computer goblins_........


ROFL...that is so funny!


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. I was able to get a friend here to recommend another woman that could take the sparrow to rehab and my friend Jojo who had picked this little one up took a car service to drop him off tonight.

The rehabber told her that off the bat, she couldn't tell what was wrong, even though there definitely was something wrong but that she would call her tomorrow once she had time to check him out and everything.

Recently my "normal" (non-animal rescuing) friends have been starting to call me with various stray or injured animals in "What do I do?" mode..... which is good. I take it that it's starting to rub off....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

littlecakes said:


> Thanks for your replies. I was able to get a friend here to recommend another woman that could take the sparrow to rehab and my friend Jojo who had picked this little one up took a car service to drop him off tonight.
> 
> The rehabber told her that off the bat, she couldn't tell what was wrong, even though there definitely was something wrong but that she would call her tomorrow once she had time to check him out and everything.
> 
> Recently my "normal" (non-animal rescuing) friends have been starting to call me with various stray or injured animals in "What do I do?" mode..... which is good. I take it that it's starting to rub off....


That's how it starts...
With me it started with one baby Starling and once the word got out I had one, suddenly everyone thought I was a wild bird expert. I would come home to find a box with some little bird on my front porch. Sometimes there was a note and sometimes not. If there was a note it would say something like...I knew you'd know what to do... never signed, these notes. Within one short season, I became a reluctant rehabber. That was 1986 and life has never been the same.


----------



## littlecakes (Mar 14, 2008)

Charis,
THAT is what I am trying to avoid! Last year someone in my community garden heard I trapped a cat in our neighborhood to TNR (trap neuter return) and I ended up getting called in to the building she worked in to trap, socialize, and re-home 7 kittens. It was either me or the exterminator, I was told. How could I say no........ 
I have been doing my best to try to convince anyone who calls to do the fostering themselves if they were concerned enough to call me. I just have been trying to get them the right info and get them connected to the right people for help........ I'm sure eventually a few will join this forum!
Hanna


----------

